# inline reactor help



## dagzz (21 Jan 2013)

Hi 
i recently  made an DIY  inline reactor to fit my fx5. i'm having trouble keeping the co2 in the reactor
the only was i have found is by turning the flow down to inadequate rates 
is there any thing that could be done to up the flow rates and keep the co2 in the reactor ?


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Jan 2013)

How long is the tube? could be too short for the flow!


----------



## dagzz (21 Jan 2013)

500mm


----------



## foxfish (21 Jan 2013)

You need to diffuse the flow a lot more = wider & longer!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Jan 2013)

Having a 2 x or more wider pipe/chamber than the inlets pipes creates a washing machine effect allowing more time for dissolution. Also having a barrier inside like shower poof, large alfagrog, sponge cubes help. I think like this the pipe will have to be very long. 

edit:  yeah what fox said


----------



## Alastair (21 Jan 2013)

Agree with both, I did a DIY thread on building a reactor for the fx5, and looking at your tube it looks a little too narrow and short. I actually got away with having to put nothing inside the reactor at all when I made it whilst keeping it at full flow but you could try what eazer suggested if you didn't want to go making another. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed Seeley (21 Jan 2013)

You can try bioballs in the tube for starters - they will break up the flow and give the bubbles more time to diffuse. 

If that doesn't work then you; A. need to fit a bypass so that most of the flow goes past the reactor;  B. build another and run two in parallel or C. Build and longer and wider one.


----------

